
Encryption Works: How to Protect Your Privacy in the Age of NSA Surveillance - thevibesman
https://freedom.press/encryption-works
======
Mendenhall
Assume all systems are compromised and act accordingly.

Remember when no one trusted the net and said it was foolish to put your
credit card or anything important online ?

